# "It is better to stay at home and read God's Word" - A.W. Pink



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jul 27, 2011)

(Arthur Pink, "A Call to Separation")

"Do not be yoked together with unbelievers. For what do righteousness and wickedness have in common? Or what fellowship can light have with darkness? What harmony is there between Christ and the Devil? What does a believer have in common with an unbeliever? What agreement is there between the temple of God and idols?" 2 Corinthians 6:14-16

This command is so plain, that it requires no interpreter.
Righteousness--and wickedness; 
light--and darkness; 
Christ--and the Devil; 
God's temple--and idols. 
What do they have in common? 

This is a call to godly separation. This passage gives utterance to a Divine exhortation for those belonging to Christ--to hold aloof from all intimate associations with the ungodly. It expressly forbids them entering into alliances with the unconverted. It definitely prohibits the children of God walking arm-in-arm with worldlings. It is an admonition applying to every phase and department of our lives--religious, domestic, social, commercial. And never, perhaps, was there a time when it more needed pressing on Christians, than now. The days in which we are living are marked by the spirit of compromise. On every side we behold unholy mixtures, ungodly alliances, and unequal yokes. Many professing Christians appear to be trying how near to the world they may walk--and yet go to Heaven!

To Israel, God said, "So do not act like the people in Egypt, where you used to live, or like the people of Canaan, where I am taking you. You must not imitate their way of life. You must obey all My regulations and be careful to keep My laws, for I, the Lord, am your God!" (Leviticus 18:3-4) And again, "Do not live by the customs of the people whom I will expel before you. It is because they do these terrible things--that I detest them so much!" (Leviticus 20:23) It was for their disregard of these very prohibitions, that Israel brought down upon themselves such severe chastisements.

God's call to His people in Babylon is, "Come out of her, My people! Do not take part in her sins!" (Revelation 18:4) No one can be a whole-hearted follower of the Lord Jesus who is, in any way, "yoked" to His enemies!

"Do not be yoked together with unbelievers." This applies first to our religious connections. How many Christians are members of so-called "churches," wheremuch is going on which they know is at direct variance with the Word of God--either the teaching from the pulpit, the worldly attractions used to draw the ungodly, and the worldly methods employed to finance it, or the constant receiving into its membership of those who give no evidence of having been born again. *Believers in Christ who remain in such "churches" are dishonoring their Lord. Should they answer: "Practically all the churches are the same, and were we to resign, what would we do? We must go somewhere on Sundays!" Such language would show they are putting their own interests, before the glory of Christ. It is better to stay at home and read God's Word--than fellowship with that which His Word condemns!*


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I wish us to pay especial attention to the words I've bolded. What is your opinion on Pink's thinking here? Is it right for us to determine whether a church (so called) is truly a church? Since the Christians, who attend the gathering/meeting place, constitute the church themselves, isn't it, then, just as wrong to condemn a church as non-church as it is to condemn an individual Christian as unbeliever?


----------



## JoannaV (Jul 27, 2011)

Slightly tangential, but relevant: a good church may be right around the corner, it just may take a while (years) for God to lead you there.
We should always desire to fellowship with believers, and should be searching after that.


----------



## JoannaV (Jul 27, 2011)

Consider Lot, who was always wishing to live in certain places for worldly reasons. When we are able to choose the place in which we live, our first priority should be spiritual.


----------



## BertMulder (Jul 27, 2011)

Sadly, Pink forgot that that admonition was to Israel, the church in that day. That admonition was not to individual believers. God's command that we have to recon with, is 'not to forsake the assembling of ourselves together'.


----------



## nicnap (Jul 27, 2011)

Pink, in essence, excommunicated himself. He took one passage, and did not consider what the rest of Scripture says. (Parable of wheat and tares, etc.) I like some of Pink's stuff, but I wish he would have regarded the church of Christ in higher esteem (some might think he thought too highly of himself in this regard).


----------



## NB3K (Aug 9, 2011)

How does confining one to their home on Sunday's do anything to propagate the truth???

That would be like putting a lid over your candle stick. The light will not penetrate through the cave of one's comfort zone.


----------



## NB3K (Aug 9, 2011)

Also consider the audience Paul was speaking to. And Pink used that text to instruct his followers to abandon the public place of worship?


----------

